# Natural Fet



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all,
were due 2 have natural fet in about 2 weeks, providing i don't surge on a Thurs or a Fri, as they don't work sundays. It's our 1st time at fet.....or at least trying it 
an I'm just wondering how anyone else found it, an is natural better than medicated? whats ur experiences?
my hosp have reccomended it, as i cycle regular an they say it's better if u can.
Any advice would b greatly appreciated 
Ta!x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello

I had my first natural FET on Saturday.  It was a breeze, apart from waiting to find out if they had defrosted - I was a nervous wreck!!  I have no experience of medicated fet so cant compare the two.  All I get it 3 HCG injections 3 days apart.  It has been very quick and easy - I forget they are in there sometimes!  

I wish you lots of luck xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun 

I too will be having unmedicated "natural" FET as ovulate naturally.  I'm due to have progesterone blood test next Saturday to check that levels are all ok after the IVF treatment...I started getting ovulation pains on cd10 following the BFN and again this month so I'm assuming I've ovulated fine but the tests should confirm this.

CD1 should be around 11 July - I have to have scan as near to cd1 as possible and then every other day from cd10 onwards...and they plan to put the embies back around cd16/17 as I usually ovulate on cd14/15.  I have to have Ovitrelle (sp ?) trigger jab to time exact day of ovulation (in line with my natural cycle) and then cyclogest (if same as last time will be 800g a day).  Although unmedicated, I do have to have extra meds for immune & blood clotting problems so will be on baby aspirin, 20mg prednisolone and 40mg clexane.

Good luck & see you on the Sunshine Sisters board  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Nicki W,
I've actually had FET on both medicated & non medicated cycles.It appears that the clinics do vary as to how they approach both.
With the medicated-I had to drown regulate from day 21 of cycle,then take tablets to prepare the womb lining.Then i had bloods & scans to check whether I was 'ready'.Then had to continue tablets & commence pessaries after ET.
Medicated-Disadvantages I found-I had the usual problems with hormones,mood swings,hot flushes,sleepless nights,then sore boobs once on pessaries.There is the stress on keeping track of drugs,remembering to take things etc.Advantages were-felt in touch with clinic due to the screening,timing  is controlled or can even be delayed if 'ready'(helpful f clinic doesn't work w/e).Felt reassured that my body was fully 'ready' for precious embryo's due to screening.
Non-Medicated/natural cycle-Disadvantages-I found it stressful using the ovulation predictor kits-I got 2 lines for days & found it stressful making sure I got the FULL SURGE result right.Especially as the clinic I was with do no scans or bloods at all.So the timing was important of the full surge.Felt A little isolated-the clinic where available on the phone-but due to busy clinic have to leave messages & then wait all day to get back to me.The timing was also beyond anyones control-but my clinic work weekends so had ET on a SUNDAY.May be difficult to organise work commitments etc.The advantages I found were absolutely NO drugs at all-before or after ET(differs between clinics).No blood samples or scans.So time wise nice not having to travel to clinic & fit appointments around work.In my mind it was also very nice to feel that I was still a 'good candidate for baby producing'(not quite sure how to put that,not sure if that's the right way to explain it).

Obviously I have found pros & cons for both.I think the success rates are roughly the same.
Sorry If I've gone on a bit,but I hope that my experiences will help you gain the info you are looking for.I've found things easier to deal with when armed with info.

Good luck with the treatment-thinking of you

Libra


----------



## penny353 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Niki

Good luck with all your treatment, just wanted to say that I have had both medicated and unmedicated (apart from progesterone suppositories) FETs and cant reccommend enough natural FET if it is possible for you.  I just felt so much calmer and less crazy on the unmedicated cycle and for us it was better as we only have male factor issues, however we have conceived through both methods as you can see from my info at bottom. 

I hope that gives you some positive vibes and fingers crossed, and I am living proof that it only takes one embryo!

All the best
Penny


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
it seems we have lost most of this post, due to those bloo*y hackers  
Just 2 up date u as we went down on my 2ww
We were doin really well, was 3 days late (c.d 31) convinced it had worked, so we tested fri mornin and got a BFN, followed by a.f 15 mins later, how cruel is my body? playin tricks like that, i'm never late, an wasn't on any bum bullets to hold a.f off, absolutely gutted! 
Were awaiting a follow up apt, they have said that i need another cervical dialatation as e.t is so hard an very painfull, although if they dialate it 2 much when i do get my long awaited BFP i risk m.c everytime.......don't know what 2 do, so confused an upset 
How is everyone else that posted gettin on? I've missed u all dearly  
Jess hows u?


----------



## tracyej (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Niki
So sorry to hear your news.  Big hugs.
Tracy xx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Tracy,
                   How r u doin? When r u startin ur fet?
Jess- How's things chick?  Like the new scan pic, it is amazing ain't it? Hope ur doin well.xx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls

Just found this thread, I'll be hopefully having a natural FET at the end of this month. Just been for day 2 bloods on thurs which were all fine and have to go for a mid cycle scan on friday. Not sure what happens after that, I think I'll have to wait for ovulation and then FET will happen about 5 days after that? Can you all enlighten me as my clinic only takes it one step at a time.

I'm really nervous about the FET although I'm so grateful I may not have to go for a full cycle and hopefully not too many drugs. I have 3 frozen blasts so am hoping and praying one makes the thaw ok! Just not too sure how I'll react if it's negative as I lost my son Alex in February this year at 34 weeks gestation but I guess it can't be any worse than that. It's so hard to look forward to being pregnant again, just wish I could fast forward the pregnancy if I hopefully get there! Anyway one step at a time.....just all so scary!

Still I am trying my best to be positive as I can, hopefully lightning won't strike twice! 

Are there any of you cycling at the same time as me?

Looking forward to getting to know you all, good luck to everyone!

Love Alli xxx


----------



## tracyej (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Niki - 
It's been left up to us to choose when we start FET.  I can't wait so I'll probably make the phone call to set the ball rolling when AF arrives sometime at the end of August.

Hi Alli - 
So sorry to hear about Alex.  Hope things go well for you with this FET cycle - I'm not cycling with you but I will be thinking of you.  Let us know how you get on.

Tracy xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi alli, goodness me you poor love. how on earth you coped with losing your baby at 34 weeks is beyond me. big big hugs for that. 3 blasts is great news and i'm sure one will work for you.

we've just started FET this cycle. had bloods on friday but haven't had results back yet. i have a first scan on cd9, then i think its just pee sticks and phone the clinic when i get the surge. My embie (only have one!) was frozen on day 3 so I guess they put it back 3 dpo, so about 4-5 days post the surge. I also temp so i'll know exactly when ov takes place which is even more reliable than the surge sticks.

best of luck with it and maybe see you around on here a bit over this coming 2-3 weeks of nail biting!

Flump x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Alli and Flumpity

 with your FET's    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

HELLO  

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing this post but I'm due to have Natural FET in the next couple of weeks so would love to hear from others in the same situation as me.    

The hospital have told me start the pee sticks on Day 11 which will be Monday 4th Sept to test for my surge.  Anyone know the best time of day to do these, I've always done them first thing in the morning but never had a positive result although the hospital have confirmed I do ovulate. 

I've got 6 frosties waiting and have no idea what grades or cells they are, I'm hoping to find that out on Monday at my follow up appointment.  I don't know whether they will defrost all 6, or half and save half of them.  

I am little concerned that I'm having no scans, no injections, no cyclogest absolutely nothing.  Any one else going through a natural cycle at the moment.

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## tracyej (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Widgey

I started my natural FET cycle today and again it's different to what others on this post have described.
I have to go in for blood test everyday now (which is day 8 of my cycle) until I get an LH surge and then they defrost my snowbabies and implant (hopefully) the next day.  No drugs at all.  However, I don't know whether I have any scans, certainly no one has told me about them.  Also, I don't know what grade my frosties are either -I never thought to ask at the time  

I agree, after all of the drugs and fuss that went with IVF this seems a little haphazard but I'm told that it is on the whole much better (mentally and physically) for us.  I've always hated taking medication but now I haven't got any I feel a little lost.

I'm glad I haven't got to use those pee stick ovulation kits cos I tried to use them years ago when we started out on our ttc journey and never got to grips with them.  Good luck and I hope someone who had more success with them than me can give you some advice.

Anyway, good luck and let me know how you get on.  Which clinic are you at?  I'm at MFS in Manchester.

Tracy xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Widgey & tracyej

Just a quickie as I'm at work & looooads to do as off on holiday from Monday !! 

We recently had natural fet and I think different hospitals and consultants are varying procedures !!

I had a scan on cd2 of cycle & then from cd9 onwards I had scans every other day to check for developing follies...on cd14 I had one dominant follie of 18mm & was about to ovulate (I ovulate cd14/15 every month)...I then had to do ovitrelle trigger jab to exactly time ovulation and then had the embies put back 2 days after ovulation.  I had to use cyclogest (400mg x 2 a day which was same as when had fresh ivf)...I also had to have extra meds for blood clotting and immune issues.

I didn't have to use OPK's but I've read that the best time to use them is around midday - 2pm (not in the morning like when doing hpt)

We had 4 snowbabies  - all were grade 1, 4 cell.  We specifically asked them to only thaw 2 and thankfully both survived 100% - in fact one actually gained an extra cell between thaw & transfer.

Anyway, wishing you loads of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello

Tracey - Thanks for the reply, I'm at Liverpool Womens hospital so not too far away from you. Not looking forward to using the pee sticks either as can never read the result so ordered some digital clearblue off ebay at the weekend. I'm starting testing for my surge today.

Natasha - Sorry I've missed you before you go on holiday but have a fab time and thanks for replying to me. I will be testing early afternoon probably about 1pm just at the end of my lunch.

Got my follow up appointment today with Mr Kingland the head man at Liverpool to discuss my negative result so I'll be expecting a few tears later. I'll be asking about my natural FET and if I get any scans, what grades my frosties are etc. I'll let you know how I get on later.

Lots of Love
Widgey
xxx[br]: 04-09-2006, 10:15:08

Update:

Consultant said we got 10 x grade 1 embroys altogether and 6 of them are now frozen ready for FET. Appointment was very positive. Started doing the pee sticks yesterday but nothing to report yet. Hospital don't do scans or injections and don't offer any drugs for a natural fet they just perform the transfer when I get my surge. 

Tracey - how you getting on with your FET. 

Widgey
xxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Girls,
            It's me again, just had my cervical dilatation #2 ready for Nat Fet #2,  3rd go at this roller coaster ride, so please let it b 3rd time luck 4 us.......please!


----------



## tracyej (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi 

Niki - Good luck     

Widgey - got my surge yesterday so am having transfer on Monday.  V excited (and a little nervous).
Although I go to MFS for treatment I live on Chester so actually nearer to you than you thought.
Glad you had a positive meeting with consultant and good news that you have 6 frosties waiting for you.  Good luck with the pee sticks and I hope you surge soon.

Tracy xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Niki - there you are, Glad our OK, been looking for you on the LWH thread. How did it go.  Was it Mr Kingsland who did it again.

Tracey - Good luck with your transfer tomorrow.  Sending you lots of      Its much easier for you not having to use the dreaded pee sticks.  Let me know how you get one.  

Not got my surge yet and have been testing for a week   I'm not giving up I'll keep testing until AF arrives. Hope it comes soon.  If it doesn't arrive this cycle then we'll have to pay for a medicated cycle.

Love 
Widgey
xxxxx


----------



## tracyej (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi

Just a quickie to say that they transfered 2 embies this morning and now I hope the little frosties are holding on tight.  Got test date of 28th Sept so just got to sit tight and endure the 2ww now.

Widgey - hope your surge comes soon    

Tracy xx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck Tracey         sendin loads of       for a  
Widgey- Any sign of a surge yet? did u a nice surge dance on l'pool thread and answered ur questions.  
No it wasn't Dr Kingsland,although i thought it would b, but was a lovely lady surgeon called Yasmin she did it last time 2...it was Dr Kingsland who did my 1st e.t sendin u loads of      4 ur surge.xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Tracy - Well done on your transfer, Good luck with your    Get some rest, take things easy and I'll be thinking of you on the 28th September.  Try not to test early if you can help it.

Niki - Thanks for the surge dance, I think it will work.    I'm on cd 18 and my cycles are normally 32 - 34 days.

Wish I was having a medicated FET, I don't feel in control of this at all.

Love
Widgey
xxxxxxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

I shouldn't worry 2 much Widgey, i thought i would never get my surge, i'm a 28 day cycler and my surge didn't show till day 15 and it was a wednesday an all  
            
2 u 4 ur surge.
Tracy- Hope ur o.k,      2 u 2


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Tracy- How u gettin on on ur 2ww? ben thinkinof u  
Anyone else having nat fet?


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya Niki & everyone

Off for scan tomorrow, & finally get those pee sticks    Guess its time for the rollercoaster to start again   
1st FET so here goes, let's hope those sticks are easy to use, you know what i'm like  

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Dooleys,
                  Fancey seeing u ere!   Just wanted 2 wish u all the best 4 2moro, hope ur lining is just perfect and u can start pee sticks      Ask anything u want about pee sticks or anything else 4 that matter! an i'm ur gal!
Sendin u loads of      4 2moro, let us know how u go


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Niki

Thanks chick  
You know i'll be bugging you tomorrow    

Talk to you then

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

No probs Chicken, thats what i'm ere 4!


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi all

Scan went fine, lining 7.8, given 4 pee sticks   so generous eh!  

Got all the way home & had a phone call to say they should have asked us to pay the bill in advance, & if we don't they won't defrost the embryos & we won't be able to have FET this month!!    
But they also want us to pay for 5 years embryo storage (we've had 5 months) & then they'll refund the difference at a later date    Don't think so  Why do some clinics treat you like they've got you over a barrel.     I'll be so glad to never have anything to do with them again, they cause so much unnecessary stress.

Sorry for the rant  

Feel much better now   

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Sorry if i'm gat crashing your thread but just wanted to wish you lots & lots luck with your cycle's & I will be thinking of you all xxx

Dooley's ~ Hiya hunni its noodle, remember we were all cycling together last time?? Well just wanted to say if you ever need to change clinic's come & join myself & a friend of mine at the Esperance in Eastbourne, they are lovely there! & I'm just about to start my medicated FET with them this month, well thats if the old    decides to show up   cd34 & still waiting  
I wish you all the best for you present cycle hunni & I know at Bart's they was going to charge me for the 5 years storage but I'm transferring them this month so I should only get a bill for about £300 now..... Anyway let me know how it all goes, I will be thinking of you hunni xxxxxxxxx

Niki ~ Hiya hun, hows thing going with you, it was really nice to catch up with you the other night in the chat room, we must do it again some time, take care sweetie & chat soon xxxxxx

lots of love nicky ~ noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Niki - How ya doin hun. Its pretty scary stuff waiting for  "the surge".  I'm sorry I've been crap replying lately but dh is out watching Liverpool today so got the house to myself.  You were so lucky getting your surge on a Wednesday, I'm now on cd30 so hoping AF arrives soon so I can afresh next time.  

Dooleys - Glad your scan went well but what a pain in the a*se about you having to pay your fees first. I'm at the same hospital as Niki and I have to pay for my pee sticks myself.  Why they've only given you 4 is anyones guess   I get mine off ebay for a reasonable price, but I'm now on my fourth box so they are costing me a fortune.

Noodle - Good luck with your FET, wish I was on medicated, I don't feel in control at all.  I'm on a natural FET and I don't get any scans or blood tests, just wait for surge and they pop my little frosties back in.  Hope your AF arrives soon. 

Love to you all
Widgey
xxxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Morning*

Sorry for the rant the other day but was sooo angry   Hope everyones ok

*Widgey* I agree waiting for the surge is horrible, keep wondering if i've missed it  but dh keeps reassuring me bless him. They scan us & give us they dreaded pee sticks, each clinic has different procedures though i guess. Living down south i never get peace when Liverpool play as dh shouts the house down, all the neighbours know how the match is going without watching the match!  

*Hi Noodle* Nice to catch up with you. Have been thinking about changing to the Esperance for sometime, as its much closer to us. If this treatment doesn't work we'll go & have a look around but all i'm hearing is good stuff about them. When i phoned up they were so helpful & friendly. Is there an Esperance thread yet? Good luck with your treatment honey i hope its a sucess this time & thanks for information.

Sending everyone  &  

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Girls ~ Hope you have all had a nice weekend?

I have just got af today with pains from hell    , But at least I can get started now! I have to call the clinic tomorrow morning, then I should have my jab in the afternoon sometime......

Dooleys ~ Hiya hunni hows it all going with you? Where you up to now? I know its all different with natural FET so you'll have to keep me up to speed  

Niki ~ Hows you chick? What you been up to this weekend? When you starting your tx again? Sorry hun I have a head like a sieve  

Widgy ~ I hope your af turns up soon, I know what its like waiting for that to come! But even when it shows you wish it didn't   Like mine today, the pains are horrid, but I guess thats all in the package  

Well take care girls & the best of luck to you all, keep me posted!!

Nicky ~ noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Evening all* 

*Niki*   Thanks hon. 

*Noodle* Hi Nicky, well FET is off for this month as they've decided they've missed my surge!!! Started the tests too late it seems, absolutely gutted. Feel like we've had the BFN all over again  So will prob be transferring to the Esperance asap. How long did it take you to get a consultation there?? Hows your FET going, have no idea about the medicated  

*Widgey* How's it going honey?? Have you surged yet?

*Tracey* Hope you're not going too mad   

Sending everyone   

Dooleys


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Dooleys - I am really sorry hun, I'm absolutely god smacked.  How on earth can they have missed your surge, whats all that about    How can that have happend.  I can understand why you want to move.  This is stressful enough without you having this to deal with.  Sending you a bid cuddle.  

Nicky - Whoo Hoo, AF arrived for you.  How did you get on at the clinic today.  Have you had your jab, whats the jab for - sorry I'm a bit  

Tracey - Hope your   is going OK. Are you trying any of the hints mentioned on here such as, pineapple juice (not concentrate), brazil nuts, lying of your left hand side.  None of it worked for me on my last go but I'll certainly be trying them all again  

Niki - I've just read your message on LWH so I'll reply to you on there.  Glad you've had a good weekend but AF chose a good time to show up  

No surge from me, I 've been testing since day 11 and I'm now on day 32.  I'm really fed up.  I really wanted to be on my 2ww now.  AF is normally due around now so I'm hoping it hurries up so I can get started again.  

Lots of Love
Widgey
xxxxxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Widgey

It's so frustrating waiting for the surge isn't it    
Not heard about lying on your left hand side   whats that all about?  
Feel better today been to dr's for referal to another clinic, funnily enough he's not impressed with Barts either   Never mind next time will be soooo much easier, won't have to travel so far, less stress (i hope   ). Looking forward to it   Now just got to sort out the transfer of everything.

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

How are we all doing today? I should be at work today but I was feeling so pants yesterday & sick I might just add, that I didnt feel up to going in today!

Just to let you all know that I had my jab yesterday & I go back for a baseline scan on the 9th Oct    I just cant believe its all starting again!!

Dooleys ~ I'm so sorry hun they cancelled you, thats so frustrating! Come & join myself & Kyla at the Esperance they are so lovely there! Even the nurse that stabbed my butt yesterday        xx

Widgy ~ I hope your af turns up soon, I know what its like waiting   The jab I had yesterday is for down/reggulating hun, the same as IVF/ICSI cycle, its all medicated thats why you probably dont know! xx

Niki ~ Hows you sweetie? I haven't heard from you for a while? Where you been hiding?    xx

Catch up with you all soon
noodle nicky xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya girls,
            Had a lovely weekend away in the lakes, was ment 2 b a naughty weekend, but a.f showed up.......that put a stop 2 that! 
So now a.f has made a show, i'm going 2 start 2 test from day 10, although it's a 30 day cycle this month, i'm petrified i'll miss it.......just got 2 hope an prey it don't fall on a thurs or fri, as then it will b cancelled  
Dooleys- So sorry chick 4 what they have put u through at that hosp   i still can't get my head around how u have been treated    just got 2 look 4wards 2 ur t.x at the esperance and remain positive, ur both doing so well.......hats off 2 the pair of u with how ur coping, ur both so strong  
Widgy- Sorry u didn't get ur surge this month, but bring on that a.f so u can go 4 it this cycle      What c.d r u now? what day do u start testin from? do u notice a change in ur c.m? Dooleys an i were talkin about that the other nite, and we both noticed a change, i know that mine changed then i got my surge the next day.....so i had an idea it was on its was, it's just something u could look out 4 that could help u along side testing. Hope ur well  
Tracy- How's u chick, been thinkin of u  
Nicky- I was hiding in Keswick in the lakes......beautiful part of our country, had a lovely time   Hope ur feelin better soon chick, glad ur jab went well, ur back on the roller coaster ride once more, r u jabbin everyday like the fresh cycle? sendin u loads of      4 ur jabs chick, gald ur keepin us posted, did u move ur embies o.k? Will have 2 go in chat soon when ur there, did u get my msn message? Take care.x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Noodle Nicky  

Good luck 9th Oct isn't long    Are you more excited at a different clinic? They all sound so nice. Even the butt jabber   I'll probably have loads of questions.  

Talk to you soon
Dooleys


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Niki*

Are you trying to make us all jealous.  
You'll be fine, this time is your time.
Keep the faith hon 

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i wish i had some of ur positivaty Dooleys........can u send me some please


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Certainly honey                 
It's going to work this time  



Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks chick  
How u doin? been blowin u   2 cheer u up


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Feel abit better today, especially after talking to my Dr & getting referal sorted out.  Went shopping this evening & there were pregnant women & babies everywhere   Think i'm just oversensitive at the mo  

Thanks for my   you must be puffed out  
How you feeling today?
It will work this time, they'll be easier to put back, it'll go really smooth. you wait.
But i'm here 4 you, i owe you my sanity, well as sane as i am  

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Glad ur feelin better chick   Ant an i can't get our heads round what has happened    but u just got 2 look 4wards. I'm pleased ur d.r appt went well and referal getting sorted   
Ain't it always the way when u go out after a thing like that every woman u walk past is p.g, like they all know an come out just 2 pi*s u off! I'm sure all the p.g woman in Southport knew when we got our bfn an deciced 2 go shoppin on the same day as my sis took me out 2 cheer me up! bug*ers!  
Thanks 4 ur ongoing support, i could never get through all this without u   
Don't worry mate....i think ur sane


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Can i join you    I am a newbie to FET and not got a clue what's going on at mo - partly my fault though!  Just found our yesterday that ICSI # 2 had failed.  But being the really impatient person I am, I want to have FET asap.  The clinic said it was ok as I have regular cycles, but don't normally do it.  So i have a scan booked for next Thursday, which will be day 10 to check my lining.

I phoned the clinic today to find out more, but the nurse was useless!  Wanted to know whether i'd be doing nat or med - nat i think, not having to go there til day 10? And what the plan is?  Do i use opk's, have bloods, scans  I don't know.  Suppose i'll just have to wait for next week to find out.  Bit terrified though, as just because my cycles are regular, doesn't mean I ovulate does it?  And I wouldn't want me or them to miss the surge like some of you girls have had to endure  .

We only have 2 frosties so i'm pinning so much hope on them!  They are blasts, 1 of poorer quality that they weren't going to freeze but said it was worth a try.  

But I am worried i've got implantation/immune/progesterone probs - as I didn't make it to test day on either failed cycle and bled on days 11 and 12.  Interested to know what tests are available in case I need extra meds to support my lining.  Does anyone have experience of this?

Also, does anyone know how thick your lining needs to be before they consider it thick enough?

I did think this route would be less stressful than full ICSI, but i'm not so sure! .  In a way, i'd prefer the meds to feel a bit more in control - especially as waiting to see if the frosties have survived the thaw is stressful enough!  

Anyway, GOOD LUCK to everyone FET'ing at this time!  If all goes to plan (PURLEASE!) Should ov 8th/9th and have ET 12th/13th, anyone else around this time?

Mack xx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Mack, 
            Welcome 2 the out of control natural fet   coz thats what it feels like, i know exactly what u mean, after all them drugs and scans with the fresh cycle, it seems ur just left 2 it with nat fet, i 2 like u am regular, so thats why my clinic prefer 2 do a nat, they only do med 4 ppl who r irregular, or haven't had a surge or on the rite day for a few months. All they do at my clinic is u fone them on day 1, then u start testin with the pee sticks from day 10/11 and fone them when u get ur surge, then 3 days later they put ur embies back, no scans, no drugs, no nothin, just u an ur embies at the rite time, seems good in theroy, but when u do it it's quite scary, as ur so used 2 all the fuss. Each clinic is diff, so they may scan u, or give u some drugs after, it all depends.
I',m sorry i don't know anything about n.k cells, immunity tests etc, i haven't crossed that road yet, and besides i don't think my clinic do those tests, from what i've heard. I can't remember how thick ur lining is ment 2 b either....i'm not much use 2 u 2nite am i  
I should b starting 2 test 4 my surge from sunday, c.d 10, so i won't b 2 far behind u   
I hope someone else can help answer ur questions, wishing u all the luck in the world with ur fet, keep me posted won't u, sendin u loads of     
Sorry 2 read of ur bfn's, sendin u a big   best of luck 4 this time.  
 &  
Niki.x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya Mack  

Welcome to the FET board  
The clinic we went to liked your lining to be a minimum of 8mm thickness. They used peesticks, scans (the dreaded dildo cam!   ) & blood tests to check your FSH levels, but as Niki said each clinic are different. Your surge depends on the length of your cycle, your clinic should be able to advise you when you need to start testing. Can't help you with the other stuff either, but sure someone else will know the answers   
 with your treatment, try not to go mad like some of us!  

Dooleys


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya Nikki  

Not long now hon, keeping everything crossed for you both.  
Keep positive, its your turn  

    

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Dooleys,
                  Thanks chick, hope ur feelin o.k 2day, sendin u a big cuddle   
Loads of love &  
Niki.xx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Niki
i had a natural FET in Aug. Like others have said, i found it a lot less stressful than the full ccycle. All i had were cyclogest pessaries after the transfer. Unfortunately, mine didn't work but it was altogether easier to bear. i felt so much less interfered with.

Wishing you lots of luck for Sun and the 2ww
Fluffyx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Niki and Dooleys, 

Thanks for your replies and info!  Oh yes, can't wait for the dildo cam again, freezing innit?!  

Taken myself off for blood tests today to check out the immune issue.  My clinic hasn't mentioned it, but i've seen on other message boards that it has been the prob for some girls when their embies don't implant, so I thought i'd just check.  GP was pretty good for a change!  Would be great for the results to come back ok, and if not, at least I know and can do something about it, hopefully in time for ICSI # 3!  (If there has to be # 3! )

Also got a copy of my LH, FSH and progesterone levels from the doc - looked up what they meant in the Zita West book and it's all so confusing!!!    It seems my progesterone is ok, which should hopefully mean I ovulate ok.  But my FSH means i've only got a 'fair' ovarian reserve and response to stims (kinds guessed as didn't respond as well as expected to the drugs) and my LH is high which could mean PCOS!  Blimey!  I wish I hadn't found out now!  But no tests been carried out on me, only DH.  Know they can fluctuate and it's not accurate to self-diagnose, but i'm not feeling too positive about tx working now.  Worried that the embies to go back with FET are not a good enough bunch  .

I'm just not feeling v positive about it all and feel that we'll have to do a fresh cycle again.  Suppose I shouldn't write my frosties off just yet and get a bit more  .

Are you planning to do anything differently to previous attempts?  I'm going to try accupuncture with a lady who deals with IVF.  I'll be on Day 10 next Thurs 5th, so ill be a bit behind you Niki?  Know what you mean about the pregnant women EVERYWHERE Dooleys!  Every advert is nappies, baby food, the George at Asda Home ad is a pregnant women, loads of them in the docs this morn, and i've got my friends BABY SHOWER Sunday - geez, can't wait for that!  They'll be babies and kids on tv and out all the time with Xmas approaching.  It's no wonder I really am not up for going back to work - teaching other people's kids.  The school is awash with mums and buggies   

Anyway, best go before I depress you too much - sorry! 

Hoping AF will depart soon, she's wiping me out and I need to start building up to the 8mm again - fingers X'd! 

Bye for now!


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi Mack*

How did you get on with your blood tests? were you testing for NK cells? or you FSH & LH levels.

Good luck with your next FET, your frosties are waiting for you 

Talk soon
Dooleys


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hiya, 

Had my blood test done for the following:

Anti-nuclear antibodies
Anti-phosphalipid antibodies
Anti-cardiclipin antibodies
Lupus anti-coagulant

...phew!  Got that lot out!  Apparently, they can interfer with your immune system and the implantation of embies  Wish i'd had my LH and FSH done again as results last Nov weren't great, would be nice to know if they'd improved  ?

NK cell test is apparently v expensive, so GP said they don't do it.  Will ask the clinic.

When is everyone else having their transfers?  Mine will hopefully be 12/13th Oct.

Mack x


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Mack and Dooleys (Dooleys I think I know you from another thread  )

What's all this stuff about immuno testing? Is that something you decided to do mack or did someone advise you?? Only panicking a bit cos wondering if I should....

Any advice mucho appreciated (and sorry to gatecrash and panic...!)

Wishing you positive vibes     
Clo XX


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Clo* I'm completely confused by what Mack has said   Don't know if i need them or have had them done before!   

*Mack* Bet you had to write that lot down  Hope its all going well for you

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya girls,
          My fet has been cancelled this month   due 2 my surge coming 2 day...a thurs which is no good as they don't work a sun, so they wouldn't b able 2 do e.t, as thats when it is due.
Utterly gutted


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Niki

   I'm sorry hon.
Talk to you soon

Dooleys


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Niki, my special FET sister...I'm so so sorry 

Why are our bodies so cruel when they don't do want we want...and its so frustrating that it all has to be exactly timed for the clinic 

I was only thinking of you the other day...

Will you be going for next month...are you going to stick with natural or try medicated fet where the clinic can control and time it 

Thinking of you hunny










Take care
Natasha


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi girls,

So sorry Niki that your FET was cancelled!    That is sooooo pants that it's because the clinic don't work Sundays!  They must know our bodies are not Monday to Friday 9-5!  It's so wrong to work yourself up for it and then have to wait.

What day did you get your surge?

I'm waiting to do a natural FET this week.  I had a scan last Thurs where the consultant said my lining was thick and I had a dominant follicle of a good size.  He said I had a 20% chance of getting the 'surge' with an opk on Friday, 80% Saturday.  However, it's now Monday (day 14) and still no sign of a surge!  If I get it tomorrow and ovulate the day after, that will be day 16 and that's pretty late for the length of my cycle.

My cycles are usually 27 days (sometimes 2, so i'm concerned i've got a short Luteal Phase (from ovulation to AF).  I've just discovered this has it's implications in that the embie doesn't have time to implant before AF shows, as well as throwing my egg quality and corpus luteum into question  .

I think I have low progesterone as on my 2 failed ICSI's I bled early both times on days 11 and 12.  The consultant is therefore giving me 3 cyclogests per day (constipation x3 here I come! )

I'm just worried that I may ovulate - but it may be too late in my cycle for my body to support the embies (if they thaw).  And in that case, wonder if it's worth attempting to thaw our only 2 embies  I called the clinic and they've booked me in for a scan tomorrow.

Has anyone had a similar situation and/or any advice?

Sorry - didn't mean to freak anyone out with those tests I mentioned!!!  I am just clutching at straws and trying everything going for some explanations.  Just wanted to find out whether I had any probs with rejecting our embies.  It's just to cover ourselves, hoping the results will be clear (may find out today?) 

Many thanks!!!!!

Mack xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

can I join ?  I am doing natural FET in November, I started my first IVF treatment in July and it was cancelled after EC due to high risk of OHSS.  I have 12 frosties waiting and should have 2 put back after I have my LH surge in November.  I have been given OPK's to test for surge i November.    

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice ?  I have been having a practise run this month  with the OPK's, I am on day 16 and no surge yet. I might have had a faint line today but not sure I wasn't imagining it.    Do you get faint lines before a strong line ?  I also tried last month from days 10 - 16 (then gave up ) as my cycles are normally 28-30 days but last month it ended up being 42 days.  ( i think this is because my body was still recovering from the IVF drugs. )

  to Niki and Natasha - you were both on the July/august thread with me.  Niki I am sorry to hear you treatment has been postponed this month.  

cheers

Red


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi, 

I've had the same problem with late ovulation.  My cycles are usually 27 days and I didn't get a surge until late Monday which was day 14.  That'll mean ovulating day 16 according to my clinic and that's late for my cycle.  If your cycle is up to 30 days, then day 16 isn't bad.

I was really worried as it means i've got a short luteal phase (11 days from ov to AF) which doesn't give the embies time to implant before the lining is ready to shed.  Also means egg quality could be better - so i'm concentrating on how I could make this better (exercise, better diet, accupuncture etc).

I've been using the Clearblue OPK's and saw a faint lines leading up to ov.  The day i ovulated, it was as dark as the reference line (and i did a digital one as well, just to be sure!)

Hope you get the surge soon!

Mack xx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

BTW, 

Clinic did say that late ov didn't matter too much whilst i'm taking cyclogest to support the lining, but TTC naturally could be a prob.

M x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

thanks for the advice about OPK's, the line was definietely stronger yesterday, so I am hoping  I will get a surge today.

MackLM- when are you having your FET, is it this week ?

Red


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi can I join!

I'm doing a natural FET ( will be on immune drugs) and i'm on day 17 of my cycle, and I had a surge on ov kit yesteray, I had a scan last monday which show's all is fine with one dominant follie and linning as it should be, I'm in tomorrow for a progesterone blood test which I'm a little worried about as if its not high enough i will have to go onto a medicated  FET and follow onto next month? I could be in for E/T at the end of this week?

This is my 6th cycle with having had 4xICIS's and this being 2nd FET. I did fall pregnant for the first time last cycle this July but had an early M/C, which does make me nervous as I dont want to go through that agian, so hoping and praying finally this will be the one for us.

Minxy, Not sure if you post on this thread still? if so GOOD LUCK!  

Poppins x


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya au natural girls,
                            How r we doin? this thread has gone quite   where we all up 2 with t,x?
I'm due 2 start testin 4 my surge from mon   hopeing 4 a none thurs, fri surge again....otherwise the'll change it 2 a medicated cycle  
    2 u all
Love Niki.xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Niki,

heres hoping that you get your surge on the right day.  I am hopefully doing FET in a couple of weeks, waiting on my AF to show (due this weekend) so I can phone the clinic and confirm, then I will surge testing from day 10 onwards.  I am feeling OK about it at the moment as I eventually got a surge line on day 19 of my cycle this month.  My cycles have been very long since my IVF but I'm hoping they might be back to 28 days in November.

lets hope we get a   for our Christmas.

take care

Red

 to everyone else, hope you are all well.


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello, is there anyone lurking out there. 

*Niki* - Good Luck with your surge testing tomorrow, sending you lots & lots of    for a non Thur/Fri surge. You'll be fine this time round I'm sure of it. Big Hugs to you.

Just thought I'd pop on & see how everyones doing. I've not posted on here for about 4 weeks but I'm now on day 5 of my 2ww with Natural FET. Not even been perscribed cyclogest so it really is all down to mother nature this time  I was so excited to get a positive surge last Saturday, it's all gone really fast since then and been a bit of a blur 

Hope you're all OK.

Love
Widgey
xxxxxx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Widgey - Its Jules from the Sunflower cycle, how are you!!!!  Glad to hear you are already on your 2WW.  Lots of luck and I so hope it works for you this time round.  I am about to start a medicated FET cycle in the next 10 days, just depends when I come on.  At least it looks like there is no crinone gel this time which is what I hated last time.  Anyway just wanted to say good luck and I'm thinking of you.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Widgey,

I gave up posting on this thread its sooooo quiet! I'm on day 9 of my 2ww, after having natural fet. I test on Wednesday, I have to go in first thing for a hcg blood test but then I wont know until later in the afternoon which is going to be torture!  

How are you so far, early days I know but are you managing to stay positive?

I'm ok so far, I'm on gestone jabs this time round so I guess they will keep AF away? I normally bleed early from any day now? Don't have any real symptom's, other than a bit tired!

Good luck.  

Poppins x  9dp-fet


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies 

Niki...how you doing chickie   hoping your surge behaves and arrives when it should 

Red & Jules...hope you're both ok & good luck with your upcoming FETs 

Poppins...good to hear from you sweetie my old Chelsfield chum   Sending you loads of sticky vibes 

Widgey...how are you feeling   I'm also on 5dpt so same as you !!   I'm sorry, I can't remember, how old were your embies 

Well, as I said above, I'm on 5dpt...feeling just like AF is about to arrive...that horrible dragging feeling in my womb, shooting pains in my "bits" but fingers crossed thats just all the meds I'm on !!!
Despite this being a Natural FET I ended up needing oestrogen tabs as on cd14 I'd ovulated (as always) but my womb was literally just under 8mm (never happened before in all the monitorng I've had - bloody typical !!)...anyway, taking the oestrogen tabs from cd15 onwards, had scan on cd 17 and it was 8mm so had ET on cd18.....only one of our last 2 survived but it stayed grade 1 and all cells intact so fingers crossed !!!!    I'm also taking cyclogest 400mg x 2 a day, crinone 8% x 1 a day plus 2 shots of ovitrelle during 2ww...had one 3dpt which could be why I'm getting some AF like sensations...and got to do another one 8dpt....so what with all those meds and the clexane and prednisolone I feel across between a rattle and a pin cushion but am soooo hoping this works !!

Anyway, thinking of you all...

     

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Just did a massive post an then pressed BACKSPACE AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
will post again 2 moro when got more brains!!
Sorry girls!


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

*Jules * - Lovely to hear from you, hope your Ok. Its great to hear your starting a medicated fet in the couple of weeks. Thank you for your good luck wishes and I'm sending you lots of   . Let hope your AF shows her face soon for you. One of my cycles was 42 days long after my failed result... and I didn't get a positive surge that month either it was torture. I hope you don't have to wait as long as I did. I'm sure you'll have better luck than me. Let me know how you get on. xxxx

*Poppins* You're a few days ahead of me on your 2ww. I'm now on day 6 and don't test until day 14. Arn't the gestone jabs suppose to be painful, how are you finding them. I'll be doing a hpt early that morning if I last that long. My clinic don't do blood tests but I wouldn't really want to travel back to Liverpool so a hpt works out better for me. On my last cycle I had an show (brown blood - sorry ) on day 9 so hoping I get past that day this time. I didn't even both testing last time as AF arrived in full flow on day 12. Wishing you loads & loads of luck for Wednesday. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.   

*Natasha* How exciting we both test on the same day. Yours is certainly not a "normal" natural fet with all the drugs you've been given. Sounds like they are really looking after you hun. Great news about your little frostie being such a fighter and staying grade 1 with all its cells intact. I'm sure its snuggling in nice & tight. What have you been up to on your 2ww this time. Are you having brazil nuts & pineapple juice. I think I've read that you were off work last week and going back in this week is that right and if so how are you coping. I went back in work the day after et this time. I manage a small team of 4 girls so can stay on my bum for most of the day and come home for an hour at lunch and put my feet up.

I've got serious "issues" with my frosties. I've had 2 x 3 cell frosties put back, they said they were both perfect and excellent quality but just a little small at the early stages. They are two days old - I think (had ec Tuesday & et Thursday) I do feel positive in one sense as I'm having more symptoms this time but on the other hand I'm not expecting miracles from 2 x 3 cells. Sorry if that sounds a bit waffled my heads in bits at the moment  Had a wave of nausea today when the girls got bacon sandwiches this morning - this has never ever happened before and I can't blame it on the drugs as I'm not on any (and I didn't imagine it either) I'm about 4 weeks too early for morning sickness so not sure what the hell it was. I've noticed more cm than normal (don't know if thats a good sign or not), headache and lots of twinges but mostly on my right side. Do you all think am I going mad.  Oh I think I need to lie down after that moan.  

Niki - I hate it when that happens to me (all the time ). Hope your Ok hun. I'll catch up with you tomorrow.

Night Bless everyone.

Love
Widgey
xxxxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Well I was naughty this morning, very early this morning in fact 2.20am  and did a HPT, at first it showed nothing, so i lay there for almost 2 hours kicking myself wishing I hadn't done it and was planning our next go, BUT I woke this morning and there is a very very faint 2nd line, you have to look so hard to see it though just hope that my levels will be ok? I was due in tomorrow for a hcg blood test, day 12, but I decided I needed to know what the levels are, even though its a day early and especially after having low readings last go and then an early M/C, so I've just come back from the blood test and will get the results later this afternoon? Please god let it be a good reading. I will keep you posted.

Oh and I didn't mean to test that early, I'm not that potty honestly, but I heard DH in the bathroom and thought it was morning, I nearly frightened the life out of him at first but he didn't say anything about the time, it was only once we got back into bed again that I realised! 

Widgey, Yes the gestone jabs are nasty but they have kept the bleeding away for for the first time ever so they are worth every painfull shot! All the best to you for test day!  

Natasha, Hope you are staying positive and resting lots!, are you off for the 2ww? I really hope you get a BFP this time round.  

Nikki. That is so annoying when that happens! Are you doing tx at the moment?  

Poppins x  11dp-fet


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Not good news in the end,  

My levels came back too low, I had a little bit of hope too after seeing a v,v,v faint line on hpt this morning but they said it could be where it tried or did embed then came away?

Is this what a bio chem is?

My advice to you all, dont test early.

We will go again but not sure when? but at the moment my head is pounding from an awfull headache, my eyes are sore from crying and I just feel I've been knocked down one to many times, when will it work?   Hopefully cycle number 7? 

Thank you for all your support.

Poppins x


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Poppins,
             I'm so, so sorry 2 read of ur result 2 day, nothing i can say will make it better, just want 2 send u a great, big cuddle an let u know i'm thinkin of u.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Poppins hunny 

I am so so sorry to read your news 

It does sound like a chemical pregnancy - basically what we got with our last FET...I got a negative very early (5.30am) on test day and then for some reason tested again around midday-ish and got the faintest of faint positives...sadly it was the only hpt that showed this as all subsequent tests were negative   When we discussed it with Mr Steer he seemed convinced that the embie(s) tried to implant (so the smallest amount of hcg hormone released) but couldn't hold on...

Thinking of you & DH...


Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

*Poppins* - So terribly sorry  

Lots of Love & Hugs to you both
Widgey
xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Widgey

How are you doing hun 

Are you getting any symptoms at all   I'm feeling bloated, had a few AF like feelings and boobs are teeny bit tender at sides but thats about it and to be honest I'm putting it more down to all the meds I'm on...did 2nd (and last) ovitrelle hcg jab this morning so what with that and all the progesterone supplements AND the oestrogen its hardly surprising my body feels like it does !!  Trying to stay positive and to be honest I'm glad I've come back to work for this 2nd week as its keeping me busy and my mind occupied on things other than analysing symptoms every 5 mins !!  Mind you the work I've got to do at the moment is a pain in the butt and tedious but if my VP in the US wants it then the VP in the US gets it !!  (he used to be my old boss so tends to ask me favours which I fit in between meetings and all the other stuff I have to do !!)...ho hum...its making the week go nice and quick !!

You asked if I was eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice - and the answer is - No !!  I did on last 2 treatments (ivf & fet) but not bothered this time.  I'm just ensuring I'm eating plenty of fruit and vegetables, eating a yoghurt a day, plenty of milk, at least 2 litres of water, basically a balanced diet with as much organic as possible...oh yeah and a coconut actimel every morning...they're lovely !!  And I discovered some yummy fresh blueberry juice in Waitrose so been drinking that too...no wonder I'm bloated and peeing for England !!  

Anyway, best get back to work...

Wishing you loads of luck
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello Natasha  

I'm Ok now after my frostie rant the other night. 

Your symptoms sound really positive, bloating, AF like feelings & tender boobs so I'm sure it can't all be down to the drugs.  

You're job sounds really demanding so I hoping your trying to take things easy and not letting your VP work you into the ground, you need your strenght for the next nine months .  I'm glad I'm in work this week too and I'm off next Monday & Tuesday so if I make it test day that will be quite exciting. 

I've been having glass of pineapple juice and brazil nuts this time round but don't know if I would again.  I wish I could be like you, eating plenty of veg & organic too.  I don't have as much fruit & veg as I'd like. I take a banana to work each day and try to have veg or salad with lunch & evening meal but I find it quite hard. I've got lots of yoghurt's in the fridge so might start having one a day and I love milk and drink about 1/2 pints of water a day at work.  So I do try.  Nice to see I'm not the only one peeing for England  , I've got a weak bladder as it is without all these extra drinks    .

..............I had a show last night (red blood) when I wiped and has some remaining brown when I've wiped today and I think its still there.  I was so shocked.  I've not had as many twinges today but they are still there and my (.)(.)'s are hurting alot, although they've not grown any - DH has just checked for me    So really don't what's going on in there.  I wish we knew.  Is it the old witch or is it something else  .  Just waiting to see if AF develops over the next couple of days like last time   I never get a red show like that before my AF its always brown for a day or so first.  I do believe something has happened in there but whether its worked is another thing.

Keep me updated on your next 6 days.

Wishing you loads of luck too Natasha you really deserve it.

Love
Widgey
xxxxxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello  

Natasha - Hey we're on day 11 (double figures whoo hoo) has your bloating eased off any.  Are you doing a hpt on Tuesday or having bloods done.

I still have some brown spotting, Not got full AF yet, (.)(.) still hurting but not as sore, Not noticed many twinges but have a constant dull ache on right hand side and no more nausea.  I started spotting early on ICSI cycle in July so its making me think its not worked again. It's driving me mad having to wait to Tuesday to do my test.  I just want to make my DH happy, he's so sad at the moment as he thinks its not worked again.

Am stuck at work till 4 today so I've missed the Liverpool meet up.  I was really looking forward to it. 

Love 
Widgey
xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Widgey hunny...don't give up hope...it could be implantation bleed   Sending you some sticky vibes  and positive thoughts  

Sorry to hear you're at work & have missed a meet up   Must say I'm being very lazy today...popped out earlier as its such a beautiful day and gotta go out to collect some drycleaning in a while...DPs gone off to footie so I'm home alone !!! 

Yeah, can't believe already on 11dpt...going back to work this 2nd week really helped as kept me busy and has made what is usually the worst week of 2ww a little less anxious (only just though  )

I'm still bloated but not quite so bad as before - not so solid and uncomfortable - so I can only assume that is was the 2nd hcg jab I did 8dpt.  Boobs are still a little tender on sides, getting some AF like sensations still, frequent peeing, lots of cm and terrible heartburn....DP keeps asking me if they're good signs and I have to keep reminding him that yes, they could be but that af symptoms are so similar and that I'm on so many meds I just don't know...god its so bl00dy frustrating !!   Roll on Tuesday !!! 

The only thing is...I always get a really bad hormonal migraine before AF is due...and its not been any different on last 2 treatments - with both the ivf and fet, I started getting fuzzy head from 10dpt and miniscule spotting started...with "proper" migraine at 12dpt with more spotting...consultant said I get these hormonal migraines cos of high progesterone levels crashing (I have naturally high prog levels but even with the cyclogest it didn't keep them up enough)....but I did get a faint positive, despite the spotting and migraine, with the fet...ok it was a chemical pg but don't give up...there are plenty of women who get spotting and still go on to get a strong positive 

This time round, I kept thinking I was gonna get a migraine yesterday as had mild sensation in temple (where always starts) but its gone now...and no spotting either...I'm obviously hoping that thats all good sign but bit concerned its just cos I'm on so much progesterone supplement that its just masking it and keeping it at bay...I mean, I've had the 2nd hcg shot at 8dpt to fool my body into producing more progesterone naturally, plus I'm on 800mg cyclogest a day and 8% crinone once a day !!!

As for testing...I have to do an hpt on Tuesday but because hcg jab can cause a "false" positive, if I get even the faintest of positives my consultant has told me to come in for a scan the following Tuesday - he said that wouldn't be able to see heartbeat so early but if its a "real" positive (and not from the jab) then will be able to see gestational sac.  Thing is, we have a big family party to go to next Saturday...I don't see family very often as live all over the place (and my parents live NZ now although they won't be popping over for the party !!)...so if I do get a +ve on Tues, I'm gonna test again on Friday with hpt - if its still +ve then thats a good sign cos hcg jab should be out of system...if its sadly negative then have to believe that too...and I'll be drinking at family party !!  I'm hoping that its the first time I'll be sober at the family gathering !!!  

Anyway, sorry for the long rambling post...

Good luck & stay positive  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you for all your lovely posts.

Natasha, All the best and hope they are all good signs for you. 

Widgey, Hang in there, could be good news still for you too.

Poppins x


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Good Morning

Thanks for your good luck wishes *Poppins*, hope you doing OK 

Hi *Natasha*, Hope your trying to rest and not working too hard. Thanks for your lovely message on Saturday, you always make so much sense and helped me get my positive thoughts back.
     
Well can you believe we test tomorrow. I can't believe it as I didn't make it test date last time on the 3rd of August as full AF arrived on the evening after our Wedding Anniversary on the 1st (which was nice... not). Still concerned about my brown spotting, even though its still there, there's hardly any of it. Had some very strong pains just to the right and slightly lower down to my belly buttom last night that it made me hold my tummy...whats that all about.

Your symptoms still sound very positive Natasha. You really do know your stuff and it sounds like you consultant really listens to you and does everything possible for you. I've got to say although Liverpool are fantastic and my consultant Mr Kingsland is the head of the unit (and HFEA inspector) you seem to have treatment more tailored to you needs. Mr Kingsland said there was nothing more they could have done me on my last cycle as everything was perfect and if I want cyclogest etc this time he would give it me but didn't think it would make much difference, sometimes I wonder.

Roll on tomorrow. If AF doesn't arrive today I'll be testing early in the morning about 6 or 7 ish, so will post my result then whatever the outcome.

Take Care and I'll catch up with you later, I'll be online all day as off work today & tomorrow.

Thanks for keeping me sane.

Wishing you loads & loads of luck for tomorrow. Here's hoping you have a very sober family party 

Love
Widgey
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

sorry that I haven't been around but I have been on holiday, it was fab just what we both needed.

*Poppins* I am so sorry 

*Natasha & Widgey* Good luck for tomorrow    

Speak to you all later

Red


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Natasha & Widgy
       good luck 4 testin
thinkin of u both!!


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Morning,

I've just got a                                 

Came up positive straight away, feel like I'm dreaming.

Pray it stays positive for me girls.

Love
Widgey
xxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

just logged on to see if there was any news. 

Widgey - that is so fantastic, I am so happy for you.  Sending tou lots of positive vibes for the future.                                

Red


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

*Red Admiral* - Thank you so much for your message this morning and a big big  on your natural , what a surprise that was for you.

I'm still in shock and will be for the next few weeks I think.  

Love
Widgey
xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Widgey,

thanks for your message, your right our BFP was a real shock.  I have known for a week but just started to feel OK about posting it.    My last pregnancy was an ectopic and I am considered high risk so we are hoping that this one will be in the right place.

Heres to a healthy happy pregnancy for us both also best wishes and positive vibes to everyone else on this thread.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for your messages Niki & Red... 

Red...

I think a massive congratulations are in order for you 

      

I am so so pleased for you hunny...fantastic news 

Here's to a healthy & happy pregnancy and beyond...

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Widgey and DH.

Congratulations to you both, and all the best!

Poppins x


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Widgey - Big, massive congrats hun, well done!!     
Natasha- I believe it's congrats 2 u 2 hun, well done!!                u hang in there chick! Good luck with bloods an scan!! sendin u all the                       in the world!
Red- Woooooooooooo hoooooooooooo! well done u on ur natural   congrats chick, sooooooo happy 4 u         4 the next happy, healthy 8 months!!

E.t 4 me 2moro!             3rd time lucky eh?
My 2 little    survived the thaw...........lets hope the next 9 months!!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

all,


just wanted to sya good luck Niki, sending you lots of sticky vibes
                                

Best wishes to everyone else

Red


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck Niki​
Niki...my special FET sister and cycling buddy....

I am sooooooo hoping & praying this is 3rd time lucky for you too...we've cycled every time so I'm sending you loads and loads of positive thoughts & sticky vibes.

                       
                                

Take care sweetie...thinking of you...

Natasha xx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks so much 4 ur lovely messages and  
E.t went really well this time, only took 20mins, so hears hoping it makes a difference this time and works        
Lets hope my 2 little embies (a 3 cell and a 4 cell) r growin nicely and will snuggle down.
How r we all doin?
Natasha-         2 u hun.x
Widgey & Red, how's things goin u lucky ladies?
Poppins- how u feelin now?


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Niki - congratulations on the successful thaw of your   .  I am glad that your ET went smoothly.  Sending you         for the  .

Widgey - how are you ?  Hope everthing is good.  When is your first scan ?

Poppins - How are you ?

Natasha - Any more results ?  Hope you get the BFP that you deserve     

I have had a bit of a scare this week, some spotting yesterday.  Went to the Dr and they have brought forward my first scan to this morning at 11:30.  I feel fine and the spotting stopped as soon as I went to the Dr.  I feel really nervous about my scan, I want so much to see something but not sure if it might be inconclusive at this stage.  Officially I am 6 weeks 3 days but I know that I am more likely to be 5 weeks and 3-4 days ( I used OPK's this month as a practise run before my FET and didn't get a surge until day 19).

Anyway, trying to think positive thoughts, will let you know how I get on.

best wishes to all

Red


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Red-                                                                 
Hope all went well with ur scan, thinkin of u.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thinking of you Red...

Hope all goes well with your scan & that you get to see a little heartbeat (although I know sometimes can't be seen until 6wks but fingers crossed!)

Sending you loads of positive thoughts & sticky vibes 

        

Take care
Natasha xx



PS...not had my results back yet...had bloods done at 6pm so lab wouldn't have done anything until this morning...then they have to be checked so fingers crossed !!


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Natasha,
            Got everything i can crossed 4 u hun, wishing u all the luck in the world                                                                                  
Thinkin of u chick.  xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Just back from my scans.  Went to see midwife first , she thought she could see a sac but wasn't 100% confident, she referred me to the Dr who said there was something that she wasn't sure if it was a sac or not.  She said with anyone else they would send them home but because of my history and the fact that there is a little bit of free fluid in my abdominal ( can be a sign of bleeding in fallopian tube or can occur from ovulation) she sent me to get bloods done.  I will get the results at 3 and will have to take things from there.


Will let you know.

Red


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Just had phone call from hospital hormone levels are 1244, so got to admitted, they reckon it is not conclusive that I am having another ectopic but likely.


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh Red,
          I soo hope not chick, prayin 4 u and got everything crossed, will b thinkin of u hun, hope all is well, sendin u loads of                        
An a big massive


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Red

I'm hoping & praying everything will be Ok for you     Do you mean they want you to back into hospital to have more tests done.

Sending lots of      

I'm doing Ok thanks for asking hun, to be honest I'm scared to mention it.  I did another test this morning & it came up positive immediately & even darker than Tuesday but there is so much sad news on here (as well as the happy) that I'm getting my self into a bit of a worry state.  DH keeps telling me off for reading too many things on here but  I'm glad I am as I don't want to get too excited.  Hope this makes sense.

Sending lots of Love & Hugs

Widgey
xxxxxxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Red- Thinkin of u chick, hope u r doin o.k and that it's not what u thought        
Natasha- Thinkin of u both chick, sendin u a great, big


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Red...thinking of you hun & hoping everything is ok    

Niki...how you doing sweet ?  Sending you loads of positive thoughts & sticky vibes and hoping you get that wonderful BFP    

Widgey...hope you're doing ok ?


Well as you can imagine we're feeling heartbroken  ...and feeling particularly run down (mouth full of coldsores which I get when stressed  )  Finally tested negative today...can't believe it took so long for the drugs to leave my body.  I'm getting terrible cramps & pains now and have started bleeding today so feeling very   I'm gonna get signed off work this week (seeing GP on Wednesday) as just don't think I'd be any use in work this week to be honest.

Anyway, thanks so much for all the wonderful support and kind words...

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Natasha   - I'm doing OK thanks for asking, hanging on in there.  It's lovely to see back posting again and giving lots of support to everyone especially after everything you've been through.  I've PM'd you.

Niki - Your back to work tomorrow on light duties, hope they don't wear you out and you get your feet up straight away when you get home working on them bed sores again.    Half way there hun, only seven more days to go.      Sending lots of      your way.  Oooh I can't wait to read your entry for todays 2ww diary. 

Red - Hope everythings Ok.  Do you have any news.   

Big hello to everyone else.  

Love
Widgey
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

thank you for all your kind messages, I was admitted to hospital on Friday for observations as it was unclear if I was having another EP.  I had my bloods done on Sunday and they had only risen to 1600 from 1200.  I was rescanned on Monday, but nothing could be seen.  I discussed through the options with my consultant and decided to go for surgery removing my right tube and EP.      

It was a hard decision to make as I didn't want to have no tubes but the reality is that if I opted for meth or having my tube repaired I would have a high chance of having another EP.  So I had surgery yesterday morning and was released from hospital late last night.  It is so good to be home.

We are hoping that the IVF route will bring us the child that we want. 

Red.


Hope everyone else is doing OK


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Red hunny 

I am so so sorry to read your news.

Thinking of you & DH at this sad time 

Please take care...and know that we are all here for you.

Natasha xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Red - I'm so very sorry to hear your news   , 


Love & Hugs
Widgey
xxxxxx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

l am just starting my fet had my little embie put in yesturday,l hope you dont mind me joining you all, l am so sorry to read such sad news, l know that l have only just joined but l would like to say that l send loads of love and hugs to you and my thoughts are with you, well me l have had 4 treatments of icsi with bfns and 1 treatment in June which l got a bfp but unfortunately had a M/C on this cycle we managed to get one to frost, so we have gone though ovulation with the new ones that give you a smiley face and had e/t yesterday, so l have everything crossed, this is our last go, to be honest l have come to that decision l can not take anymore as this has now been 5 years oh l forgot we had two other FET so we have done this approx 8 times and my heart carnt take anymore, anyway take care everyone    carole


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

all,

Just wanted to say thanks for all your kind words.

Natasha - I am sorry to hear about your result  .  

Widgey - Hope all is well with you, when are you going for your scan.  Best wishes   

Niki-                     for 2WW.

Bell -   hope this FET gives you  a BFP     

Red


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya ladies,
              Red- I'm so sorry hun 2 read of ur news and the hard decision u had 2 make, sendin u a big   Stay strong, were all here 4 u.xxxx
              Natasha- Hope ur doin o.k now chick   
              Widgey- when is ur scan hun?        
              Carol- Sorry 2 read what u have ben through, such a tuff 5 yrs   i've got everything crossed 4 u chick, and sendin u loads of         4 ur well deserved  
Still a few days off testing 4 me yet.....it really has been the longest 2ww eva, and i'm so not sure of which way it's gonna go.....just wish i could have that port hole in my belly u were talkin about Natasha.
Gonna do myself and Carol a bfp dance


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Niki sweetie 

Sending you loads and loads of sticky vibes....we need some more FET bfps !!!!

                                  

Take care
Natasha xx




 to everyone else  xx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Niki* Just popping in to send you 7 lots of        
Keeping everything crossed for you hon

Sending you lots of   

Dooleys


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Fanx Natasha & Dooleys  
                              Dooleys- i'm sooo glad u did 7 there   or else i would have had a massive panic attack!!   O.C.D ere i come


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

How are you all sorry l have not been on to say thank you for your messages but the computer keeps playing up and as l am so hormonal at the mo its going in that nice big window, anyway just wanted to say loads and loads of luck Niki and l wouldn send you loads of sticky vibes and rainbows and happy faces and everything but l carnt remember how to do it. but l wish you all the luck and l am thinking of you, 

Me l have 7 more days to go till the 27th of november seems like ages, l think it seems longer due to it been the big D DAY, anyway feel ok nothing to report, but l will let you know.

Again good luck niki and also to say you look very glam on your photo, loads of everything to you bye bye

Carole xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya ladies,
              Thanks so much 4 your lovely   messages......................but i'm afraid it's bad news  
A.f arrived thismorning   absolutly gutted!!!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Niki,

just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news.   

take care

Red


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Niki  

I am absolutely devastated for you & Ant.    Can't believe your news. I've PM'd you hun.

Love
Widgey
xxxxxxxx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Niki

so sorry to read your news l am gutted for you,my thoughts are with you.

carole xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Niki sweetie

I am so so sorry to hear your news...I had such high hopes for you  

Thinking of you & DH...

Take care of each other...










Natasha xx


----------

